# Fastest way to grow Anacharis



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

Plant and forget. My anacharis always pouts on me if I move it.


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah, it does not take much to grow. I agree with quesenek.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i would just float it in an unheated tank or whatever you plan on having it in. dose nutrients and co2. a little baking soda should help it too


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Fish-FAQS said:


> what is the fastest/most efficient way to grow anacharis?


keep it wet


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Try putting your tub outdoors. Grows like mad floating in a pond.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I've grown Anacharis like weeds in my tank, 4-6 inches of growth daily sometimes. This is what I've seen.

The sections which receive the most light will be the densest with leaves
If it doesn't get enough light, it gets leggy
Too much CO2 and light make it grow too fast which causes thin fragile stems
It sucks up lots of nutrients.
It will give off roots mid stem, which you trim away.
I perferred anchoring it and growing it as a stem, up and across the top, but have seen it just dumped into a tank and let it grow.

I would grow it in clear plastic bins, outside, with a couple fish for mosquito control and CO2. I would cut regularly and move the cuttings to another bin, outside with fish and no CO2 for a week. This will allow it time to adapt as the store and most people do not have CO2. This makes it better for the store and the buyers.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

My own experiences with it mimic what everyone else has posted as well. It grows incredibly fast, but as jjp2 pointed out, if you are attempting to grow it without being too leggy or fragile you should heed that advice.

For me it seemed to grow just as fast planted or floating. Of course the growth is more noticeable if it planted, but floating doesn't slow it down a bit. 

Another thing to note.. in my experience with it, cutting the same stem too many times eventually weakened the stem and killed it. The cuttings do well and can be trimmed many times over but if you are propagating it off of one or two stems, the original mother plants get weak after a lot of cuttings. I paid attention to it after losing one for no apparent reason. Of course this is my observation and I have no conclusive proof, but after doing it on quite a few stems it did appear to have a limit on how many times I could cut a stem before the plant died.


----------

